

Raspberry Pi Project Ideas: How I Built Call Mom Button - dhfromkorea
http://plivo.com/blog/raspberry-pi-project-ideas/

======
Andriod
I'm Andy, the author of the post and creator of the project. I'll watch for
questions here or on the post.

It could setup a conference call, but that's a trickier API so I didn't use
it.

\- Andy Fundinger

------
jack-r-abbit
I guess I was a little confused about what this actually does. This does not
do any calling, right? It just issues a command to Plivo to call Mom's number
and then, when she answers, call a second number (assuming this to be the
house where this device is located). At that point the RasPi is totally out of
picture as the conversation happens phone-to-phone (possibly getting Plivo out
of the picture too?). So you've created an external one-touch speed dial. Is
that accurate?

Side note: Is there something that prevents me from building this and putting
in two numbers I am not associated with? Push button. Two random strangers get
calls from each other. Hilarity ensues. That type of thing is kind of scary.

~~~
cbhl
I haven't used Plivo, but IIRC, with Twilio, you had to verify you owned the
number you used in the Caller ID field, either by buying a DID from them or by
entering a confirmation code sent to that number via a call and/or SMS.

~~~
dhfromkorea
Hi chhl. With Plivo, you also need to get legitimate numbers to send SMS
messages. (numbers purchased on Plivo or numbers ported to Plivo)

As you know, this is a preventive measure against spoofing; however there are
some edge cases where allowing custom caller IDs might make sense. (e.g. when
you want to have people you called get back to a certain number—custom phone
line numbers at a large organization.)

~~~
jack-r-abbit
That all makes sense. I assumed there would be some safe guards for that very
reason.

~~~
dhfromkorea
True, I think that's fair concern.

------
nutanc
You can use something like easy cron to schedule a call. Scheduling a call
with a single http request example at

[http://blog.kookoo.in/2013/09/scheduling-audio-conference-
wi...](http://blog.kookoo.in/2013/09/scheduling-audio-conference-with-
single.html?m=1)

~~~
Andriod
Yeah, that would work with a ping to Plivo and a dummy callback response too.
Same trick as I used here.

------
kumarski
the next step is probably adding an automated call mom button where it
automatically connects to individuals. I think this would be awesome for
conference calls etc...

Is this possible with Plivo/SMS' apis?

~~~
dhfromkorea
Hi Kumarski, as Andy (author of the post) mentioned earlier, you can connect
two (or normally a lot more people) using our conference API and XML and you
could use something like cron to schedule the conference call. (if you'd use
Python?)

------
dhfromkorea
Hi, it's DH from Plivo. Happy to answer any questions regarding Plivo. :D

~~~
kumarski
Is the thing I'm asking for possible. Will I ever be able to connect 2
individuals by creating an automated call with Plivo.

Problem: I hate having to call in some number to do a conference call with a
pin code etc....

Is there any way I could get something to automatically connect two people at
the same time using Plivo?

~~~
Andriod
This is exactly what the Call Mom button does. Call one person and tell Plivo
when the call connects to respond by making another call. The limit for that
is two people however, more requires their conference call API.

~~~
kumarski
I must have misread it. thanks for documenting everything.

